# Union Atlas, Atlas FC, Flux XV, XF, Now Drive, Now O drive



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You're best option from your list are the NOW's. The Flux are going to be very responsive, but lack damping for most people. The Unions aren't bad, but I felt like they lacked damping as well, and if you're going all carbon like the FC, the O-Drive is the best. I would add the Rome Cleaver and Ride C10 as well. Both very smooth and powerful.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I have the Flux XF and enjoy them on most boards. I’ve not had any problems with them.


----------



## Chris83 (Sep 17, 2021)

Nivek said:


> You're best option from your list are the NOW's. The Flux are going to be very responsive, but lack damping for most people. The Unions aren't bad, but I felt like they lacked damping as well, and if you're going all carbon like the FC, the O-Drive is the best. I would add the Rome Cleaver and Ride C10 as well. Both very smooth and powerful.


and Rome Katana, this is very hyped here...? 😬


----------



## Chris83 (Sep 17, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> I have the Flux XF and enjoy them on most boards. I’ve not had any problems with them.


Flux is very seductive for me, but I don't know the dampening problem is painful or not...


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Chris83 said:


> and Rome Katana, this is very hyped here...? 😬


I love the Katana, but they're not the stiffest bindings and you seemed to want stiff. But if you're OK with medium/stiff they'll be great on a Custom Camber and they cover the park/freestyle bases too.

With Now you get the stiff response and great dampening. Same with Cleavers. If you have knee pain, Now is a good call.


----------



## Chris83 (Sep 17, 2021)

drblast said:


> I love the Katana, but they're not the stiffest bindings and you seemed to want stiff. But if you're OK with medium/stiff they'll be great on a Custom Camber and they cover the park/freestyle bases too.
> 
> With Now you get the stiff response and great dampening. Same with Cleavers. If you have knee pain, Now is a good call.


Understand, thank you the answer! 🙏👌🏂


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Chris83 said:


> Flux is very seductive for me, but I don't know the dampening problem is painful or not...


I personally don’t have a problem with lack of dampening on them. For the record I’m nearing 50 and have a bad knee. Intermediate rider who likes to carve.

I also ride the Burton Genesis X but I prefer the feel of the XF.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

As noted above, with your small boot size, you will appreciate the extra leverage to the edges that Now's Skatetech delivers. From your picks, Drive is plenty. O-Drive is an over-spec for the Custom. 

Another option is to try to find models with Hangar 1.0, such as Recons or Select Pros. Models with Hangar 1.0 have narrower heel loops that might fit your boot size better. 

Lastly, be sure to also buy est specific discs as they aren't included.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris83 said:


> and Rome Katana, this is very hyped here...? 😬


It is, but he was asking for more powerful/respsive bindings. Hence the Cleaver


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

With knee pain you might want to experiment with your stance width. I'm not sure how much the binding itself will help with the pain, Imperials should have enough cushioning, but I'd vote for Now or Rome too if you want the most foam under foot. Besides that, I find most bindings besides Burton to be a bit narrow.

I have the same instep/width issues, I guess they call it Roman foot/toes, but the Salomon wides seem to fit me well, I guess the Synapse wide is the way to go, or if you still find the Hi Fi wides. They aren't overly stiff, but maybe that's just a problem because your other boots didn't fit.


----------



## Chris83 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> With knee pain you might want to experiment with your stance width. I'm not sure how much the binding itself will help with the pain, Imperials should have enough cushioning, but I'd vote for Now or Rome too if you want the most foam under foot. Besides that, I find most bindings besides Burton to be a bit narrow.
> 
> I have the same instep/width issues, I guess they call it Roman foot/toes, but the Salomon wides seem to fit me well, I guess the Synapse wide is the way to go, or if you still find the Hi Fi wides. They aren't overly stiff, but maybe that's just a problem because your other boots didn't fit.



Thank you the answer!👊


----------



## Chris83 (Sep 17, 2021)

Nivek said:


> You're best option from your list are the NOW's. The Flux are going to be very responsive, but lack damping for most people. The Unions aren't bad, but I felt like they lacked damping as well, and if you're going all carbon like the FC, the O-Drive is the best. I would add the Rome Cleaver and Ride C10 as well. Both very smooth and powerful.


Thank you! 👊


----------



## Chris83 (Sep 17, 2021)

drblast said:


> I love the Katana, but they're not the stiffest bindings and you seemed to want stiff. But if you're OK with medium/stiff they'll be great on a Custom Camber and they cover the park/freestyle bases too.
> 
> With Now you get the stiff response and great dampening. Same with Cleavers. If you have knee pain, Now is a good call.





drblast said:


> I love the Katana, but they're not the stiffest bindings and you seemed to want stiff. But if you're OK with medium/stiff they'll be great on a Custom Camber and they cover the park/freestyle bases too.
> 
> With Now you get the stiff response and great dampening. Same with Cleavers. If you have knee pain, Now is a good call.



Thank you!! 🙏


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Nivek said:


> The Flux are going to be very responsive, but lack damping for most people.


Chris, my 2c - I've read too many posts regarding lack of dampening on the Footon footbed, so I absolutely cannot refute Kevin here (he has put me on multiple boards and multiple bindings over the last few years, all bang-on - I completely trust his advice), however I took my brand-spankin-new Flux DSW out for the first time today

been riding well padded bindings for a while (Flow, Now, multiple Burtons in Re:Flex and EST, and Nitro with airbags)
I am much heavier than you (well at least I bet I am)
today, on paper, my weight + lack of padding on Flux bindings + no "joint friendly" canting, should have put me in pain. I feel just like having ridden any other of my bindings.
I guess I'm merely saying that whilst a broad consensus would be that Flux's lack of padding is a caveat, I didn't really suffer from it. Chris, you might end up being the same (who knows?)



drblast said:


> If you have knee pain, Now is a good call.


I would second this - those polyurethane bushings under each corner of the chassis, REALLY REALLY reduce a TON of chatter. It's like riding a regular, small hard skate park wheel on the street, feeling everything... then you get on a blue Orangatang InHeat, and now you can ride on gravel.



Rip154 said:


> With knee pain you might want to experiment with your stance width.


I'd second this, too - I feel like a sensible width, comfortable stance would have more effect on joint stamina, than a difference of 3mm in underfoot padding (not to contradict my points above, regarding Now's poly bushings lending themselves to excellent dampening).


----------



## Chris83 (Sep 17, 2021)

buller_scott said:


> Chris, my 2c - I've read too many posts regarding lack of dampening on the Footon footbed, so I absolutely cannot refute Kevin here (he has put me on multiple boards and multiple bindings over the last few years, all bang-on - I completely trust his advice), however I took my brand-spankin-new Flux DSW out for the first time today
> 
> been riding well padded bindings for a while (Flow, Now, multiple Burtons in Re:Flex and EST, and Nitro with airbags)
> I am much heavier than you (well at least I bet I am)
> ...



I think this dampening little too "hyped". The carving need very respoonsive bindings and boots. For example the alpin bindings and boots don't have dampening... 😬


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe. I ride softy softy boots and some of my favorite carving bindings are K2 Lien ATs…


----------

